# Sobre amplificador Jeff Roland con LM3886



## ni (Nov 3, 2009)

Veo este amplificador de una prestigiada marca de audio High END que emplea los circuitos lm3886, el Jeff Roland modelo 10:

Jeff Rowland LM3886 Amplifiers






						Jeff Rowland Design Group
					






					www.jeffrowlandgroup.com
				




Especificaciones:

Output Power:
Continuous RMS watts
@ 8 ohms 150 watts
@ 4 ohms 275 watts
Power Bandwidth: DC to 160 kHz, -3 dB
Slew Rate: 30 volts/microsecond
THD + Noise: <.008%
Damping Factor: >60, 20 to 20 kHz
Gain (1 watt, 8 ohms): User Selectable Internal Jumper,
26 dB or 32 dB
Input Impedance: 40k ohms
Common Mode
Rejection Ratio: >80 dB, 20 – 20 kHz
Absolute Phase: Phase-Inverted


Por lo que entiendo el LM3886 proporciona una potencia de 50 w a +-35v en 8 ohms, entonces según el datasheet bastarían 3 lm3886 para dar 150 w, pero en la fotografía del primer enlace se observan seis lm3886 por canal...

¿Cuál creen que sea la razón de esto?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 3, 2009)

Moví tu tema de sección.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 3, 2009)

Los PCB´s de esos amplificadores son ENVIDIABLES...


----------



## tesoro inca (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola amigo,me parece que se trata de dos cosas diferentes,el circuito del amplificador que aparece en el manual de usuario me parece usa solo el bpa200 en estereo,y en la imagen donde se ven 6 chips en una version similar pero con mas potencia


----------



## guillers (Sep 13, 2012)

amigos hola :
quiero construir un amplificador de 50 watts con el  LM3886T  
ahora pregunto:  ¿el transformador de +-24 V  de que ameraje como minimo tiene que ser?


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 18, 2012)

guillers dijo:


> amigos hola :
> quiero construir un amplificador de 50 watts con el  LM3886T
> ahora pregunto:  ¿el transformador de +-24 V  de que ameraje como minimo tiene que ser?



 usa las matematicas jeejejeje un trasformador que te entrege 3 amperios esta sobrado 24v*3A=72wrms


----------

